# What was your first Animal Crossing game?



## Nightstar (Aug 27, 2017)

This has probably been done before, but I was wondering: What was the first Animal Crossing game you * PLAYED*. Not owned, just played. 

For me I played the Gamecube version and Wild World at friends' houses before I ever owned one. New Leaf was the first I owned.


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 27, 2017)

Wild World was the first one I actually ever owned.
I actually still have it, the nostalgia is real.
Except for the fact that there's weeds everywhere -.-


----------



## Haydenv019 (Aug 27, 2017)

^ (Sorry, accidently pressed the post reply twice, SPAM!)


----------



## ArtsyDreamer (Aug 28, 2017)

First one I played was Sweet Day at my friend's house


----------



## Mash (Aug 28, 2017)

Wild World, it brings me soooo much nostalgia just thinking about it, me and my sister always played together. :,)


----------



## Mu~ (Aug 28, 2017)

New Leaf, wish I discovered the AC world earlier


----------



## Noir (Aug 30, 2017)

Wild world was the first one I played. I tried playing the Game Cube version, and have been meaning to re-visit it... However, I had to rush up to my boyfriend's side when his dad was dying, and I ended up moving there. So, a good chunk of my things are back in my mom's house. I just... It's going to be hard going back there at the moment, haha.


----------



## cornimer (Sep 5, 2017)

Wild World was my first game, I got it in 2010. I still play it today ; the nostalgia will always draw me back.


----------



## YunaMoon (Sep 5, 2017)

I would say the GameCube version but I had no idea what to do or what was going on. Thank goodness it was just a rental! But it kept me away from AC for awhile...

Until I decided to try New Leaf, which I now love! <3


----------



## KingofHearts (Sep 5, 2017)

I remember going over to my friends house and watching her play the Gamecube one for hours after school. This was when I was in 6th grade at the time. Eventually she would let me play and I had no idea what was going on, but I really liked the 5 PM song and we giggled about how it sounds like elevator music. That was about the same time that Super Mario Sunshine had come out as well. Ahh, the nostalgia.


----------



## Eline (Sep 6, 2017)

I first played WW. I don't think I knew anything about the game really. I might have bought it together with my sister. I loved it though! I still have the cartridge


----------



## Pumpkin Rosie (Sep 6, 2017)

The first AC game I played was Wild World. I didn't know anything about Animal Crossing back at that 
time and I was really fascinated when I saw a television advertising for the game, because it look like 
a lot of fun. So I bought later the game and yeah...That's how I became a fan of Animal Crossing.


----------



## Twisterheart (Sep 6, 2017)

City Folk


----------



## ashlif (Sep 7, 2017)

I first played Animal Crossing New Leaf. I have never touched or played any other AC game before.


----------



## Static_Luver (Sep 9, 2017)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World!


----------



## blindPersecutor (Sep 9, 2017)

Animal Crossing: Population Growing/GC. First played it in fifth grade, and played it often. I played super mario sunshine a lot, too- I'm getting a _lot_ of nostalgia rn lol


----------



## LaBelleFleur (Sep 10, 2017)

The first Animal Crossing game I every played was the original game at a friend's house. We just ran around town with her friend's character, but I was immediately enthralled and bought my own copy soon after. I've played every game since! Except Amiibo Festival.


----------



## Alienfish (Sep 10, 2017)

Wild World for me. I never played CF/LGTTC but I had New Leaf before.


----------



## dizzy bone (Sep 10, 2017)

I played wild world and was obsessed with it! I didn't own another AC game until ACNL but I did play the Wii one because my brother owned it very briefly.


----------



## LillyofVadness (Sep 10, 2017)

I got a copy of Wild World from one of those boxes of like 20 games they sell for dirt cheap in Turkey. Those really shifty ones because not all of them are genuine or good. But the Wild World was totally real and I fell in love with the series from there.


----------



## lPeachy (Sep 10, 2017)

Wild World.
I played it on my friends DS for the first time, fell in love and got it as a gift for christmas soon after~
I played it off and on for... 7 years? Before I finally got New Leaf for myself~


----------



## Jewels (Sep 16, 2017)

the first one i played was the GameCube one. i still have it somewhere lol

such a cute game, probably wouldn't have tried out the other games if I hadn't played the gamecube version. i know it's old, but i still recommend playing it, just to see what animal crossing was like when it first came out. fave feature was wisp tbh


----------



## K9Ike (Sep 17, 2017)

City folk, It is an will probably always be the favorite.


----------



## oath2order (Sep 20, 2017)

Wild World was my first. Skipped CF mostly.


----------



## Sloom (Sep 26, 2017)

The first one I played was New Leaf. I thought AC looked boring so I never tried it before that. Was not disappointed

EDIT: also woop 2,500 posts who knew


----------



## fawnpi (Sep 26, 2017)

Actually, New Leaf was my first ! I was always interested in Animal Crossing, so I'm glad to finally
have a game on hand I can play. It's now my absolute favourite- I've been craving a game like it for a long time. I played
a lot of The Sims as a kid, so a cuter, sized-down version with talking animals got me invested. I much prefer doing things 
like errands and side-quests in video games, and collecting items, rather than just one big objective.​


----------



## wizard (Sep 26, 2017)

New Leaf, I was to young to know about the other ones. Animal Crossing Game Cube came about before I was even born, I was 1 when Wild World came out, 4 when City Folk came out, and I was 8 when New Leaf came out, and I got it for my 9th birthday.


----------



## Ackee (Sep 26, 2017)

my first animal crossing was the gamecube version. i have a lot of good childhood memories regarding it. i wish i could go back in time and relive those memories tbh.


----------



## Chick (Sep 26, 2017)

My first was Animal Forest e+, I got this for my seventh birthday as soon as it came out, so the GameCube one. City Folk and Wild World were sorta the same, so I skimmed through both of them, and I completed New Leaf.


----------



## Weiland (Sep 27, 2017)

I picked City Folk or Let's Go To The City (as it's called in my country) but now I that I really think back, I'm pretty sure it was Wild World, but back in 2008, City Folk is what really got me into the series.


----------



## Alyx (Sep 27, 2017)

The Gamecube version was my first Animal Crossing game. I played it often and had two towns, Mew and Pokey.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 29, 2017)

Wild World was my first in 2006. My next was City Folk, then I bought a used Gamecube to play Population Growing. I've owned and played New Leaf since launch.


----------



## Octaviian (Sep 30, 2017)

Animal Crossing Gamecube.
I remember in 2001 my dad taking me to Blockbuster to pick a game to rent. Without ever hearing about it, I randomly grabbed AC and seeing a picture of Christmas lights in the winter on the back of the box and was sold.
I played it for a week and had to eventually return it. Ended up buying it immediately after and have been addicted to the series since.
So much nostalgia! That was so magical.


----------



## bcmii (Sep 30, 2017)

Mine was New Leaf. Yeah, I know, sue me, but before that I had no idea what Animal Crossing was, and honestly didn't care. New Leaf is what got me interested. Of course, I haven't played any of the other games yet, but I'm hoping to try out out Wild World or City Folk soon.


----------



## Jeannine (Sep 30, 2017)

^No one judges you! Personally, I got into the series simply by coincidence. I happened to hear people talking about it and wanted to partake in it with my friend.

Each game has its charms. I recommend checking them all out if you can, especially Population Growing (for the Gamecube)


----------



## bighill (Oct 2, 2017)

Wild World! 
My parents went overseas and bought it from the US (before it was over here) for my brother and I to play. We played it all through the holidays and loved it so much we would fight over who's turn it was to play. That Christmas Mum and Dad bought another copy of the game after they realised that it couldn't really be shared. We spent days and days just playing, probably 1000s of hours. Every so often I still play Wild World, it holds a special place. I got LGTTC/CF and played that a bit too. 
Only recently I decided I REALLY wanted to play the New Leaf version but it wouldn't play through my old DS obviously. So I literally went out and paid $250 just so that I can try NL. I love it!!


----------



## lemoncrossing (Oct 2, 2017)

I started with New Leaf. It?s kind of a funny story... I always thought Animal Crossing was ?stupid? because I thought the animals were creepy. But when New Leaf came out, pretty much all my friends were getting it and they told me to give it a try. I did, ended up loving it, and now four years later I?m the only friend who still plays it. Heh.


----------



## Sweetley (Oct 19, 2017)

My first Animal Crossing game was Wild World. I remember I was looking for some new games for my 
DS and found then Wild World. I never heard about Animal Crossing before back then, but because the 
game looked pretty good to me, I bought it. After some trouble to get into it (I was not sure, what I 
should do or how something works), I was in love. It was such a lovely game and it got pretty fast my 
favorite game for the DS. I didn't play it since many years, but I think I will play it again one day, just 
for the nostalgia.


----------



## thequeenofbees (Oct 24, 2017)

My first animal crossing game was actually new leaf! I got it a few years ago, and then I lost the cartridge. Eventually I bit the bullet and bought it again, and now I have a new town set up that I'm really enjoying.


----------



## Garrett (Oct 25, 2017)

GameCube version. Nintendo of Europe had no intention of localising the game so had to import it from Canada with an Action Replay disc to bypass region locking. 

Had many happy months playing along with UK friends and exchanging gifts.


----------



## Mars Adept (Oct 25, 2017)

I tried the gamecube version first. I couldn't get past the part where you worked for Tom Nook so I stopped playing for a long while.

Years later, in March 2014, I bought New Leaf. I decided to get back into the gamecube game in October of that year. I got Wild World and City Folk soon after that.


----------



## DivaCrossing (Oct 25, 2017)

My first game was City Folk for the wii. I remember my best friend gave it to me to try it out and see if I liked it, but I ended up really enjoying it and went on to buy New Leaf a few days after my birthday!


----------



## Bloobloop (Oct 28, 2017)

My first one was Wild World with my tiny pink Nintendo DS that I cherished when I was younger. I played it with my mom, so after I'd gone to sleep, she'd play it and fix whatever I messed up during that time (I had a bad habit of buying pitfalls everywhere). Didn't even know City Folk came out when I was younger, so I didn't get CF, but I got New Leaf after seeing commercials for it and being super hyped


----------



## Dashonthecob (Oct 28, 2017)

I first played new leaf. I think I first found out about it back in 2013 and wanted the game really badly but never got it until last year for Christmas. Before that I haven't ever even heard about animal crossing and had no idea it existed.


----------



## splendidsplendoras (Oct 29, 2017)

I remember back in 2005-ish was when I got my gamecube, and the first game that I got with it was Animal Crossing. Played that all the time when I was younger, literally sitting on front of a small TV for hours.


----------



## Ryumia (Oct 30, 2017)

The first Animal Crossing game that I played was the one on the GameCube. Good Times... ^ . ^  I don't have that many memories of that game, but I do remember that I had a good time playing it though. If only I could play it again; however, I am content with just playing Animal Crossing New Leaf instead.


----------



## lunatepic (Nov 5, 2017)

animal crossing for the gamecube in 2005/2006-ish. I shared a town with my sisters (and my parents played too, occasionally haha) it was one of the first games i ever played!


----------



## Becca617 (Nov 7, 2017)

Wild World! I remember those times so much :,)


----------



## xBlackRosex (Nov 11, 2017)

Can't Remember what Year it was, but I was Young! My First Animal Crossing Game was Wild World, I still have Two Copies of Wild World in my Room somewhere, one's on my Desk! Don't know where the other went to!


----------



## Strawberryllama (Nov 11, 2017)

New Leaf, I randomly picked it up at Target.


----------



## Mariotag (Nov 11, 2017)

In my case, I initially played the Gamecube one at a friend's place. I bought it not long after, and spent many hours on it. (After finally getting a memory card for it.) I tried Wild World, and City Folk, but both those games belong to my younger brother, and after my data went away, I gave up on the series. Though it IS a bit tempting to play more.

Also, Noir, I know it's late, but my condolences.


----------



## pocketbook (Nov 13, 2017)

Mine was Wild World. It was the first game I got on my pink DS lite. It'll always have a special place in my heart.


----------



## MelbaBear (Nov 14, 2017)

Wild World


----------



## LunarMako (Nov 18, 2017)

New leaf was my first. Never played the ones before. I have only ever played New Leaf and Happy Home Designer. New Leaf is way better. I want to get the new app that is coming out if I have the room on my phone.


----------



## Halloqueen (Nov 18, 2017)

The first Animal Crossing game I played was Animal Crossing for the GameCube. I saw a friend playing it when I arrived at his house to hang out and got my own copy so we could visit each other's towns soon after that. 

I never played Wild World, barely played and didn't enjoy City Folk, and greatly enjoy New Leaf. There are some things from the GameCube game that I miss and as such it still has a unique charm to it.


----------



## ponyotheorange (Nov 18, 2017)

wild world was the first game i played. my sister had a copy first and then i got one, but i was like 6 so i can barely remember it. i still have my town though! sometimes i play it just because it's so nostalgic, but it's so choppy and the controls are so different from new leaf that i don't spend much time on it.


----------



## AccfSally (Nov 18, 2017)

Animal Crossing on the GameCube was my very first one (I got it when it first came out), before I lost interest in it and many years later I bought CF.

My current GC town isn't my first one.


----------



## AngelBunny (Nov 26, 2017)

hhd back in 2015?maybe 2016


----------



## Aleigh (Nov 26, 2017)

I started with the og animal crossing and played it on the GameCube for quite a long time, and bought everything after it. I have every game on every console (except the Wii U bc I'm poor), but my heart is especially heavy for my childhood on the original. (not to mention Pierce has literally been in every single town I've had, unintentionally)


----------



## Loveablegal (Nov 26, 2017)

City folk was my first game and I liked it but the controls were hard for me and my nephew loved playing it too


----------



## angiepie (Nov 27, 2017)

New Leaf was my first game.


----------



## jenikinz (Dec 3, 2017)

I voted WW, but actually the first version I ever bought was for the Game Cube, but I didn't "get it" and only tried to play one time for about 5 minutes and gave up.  My friends daughter got me hooked on WW when I was over there watching her play it.  I went out and bought a DS and that game and have been hooked ever since.  I then rebought the one for GC since I "got it" now and had so many cartridges so I could have all different towns, same with WW.  I have had 3 of NL but right now just have one copy of NL.  I have debated getting another copy, but I think I am better off with just one, as I don't really have a lot of time to spend on more than one game anymore.


----------



## Feraligator (Dec 5, 2017)

Wild World in 2007, City Folk in 2008, Gamecube in 2009, New Leaf in 2013

So Wild World was my first.


----------



## Sanaki (Dec 5, 2017)

Animal crossing wild world back in elementary school


----------



## jae. (Dec 5, 2017)

My first was Animal Crossing for GCN. Good memories of rushing to wake up in the mornings before school so I could find all the fossils around town because I knew if I didn't, my dad would dig them up and donate them all under his name. Even as a kid I was obsessed with completionism and uniformity.


----------



## John Wick (Dec 7, 2017)

Wild World. 
Back then, it was the most amazing game. 
NL is missing some of WW's charm, but I couldn't go back. NL is graphically, and content wise, packed.


----------



## G0DFlesh_88 (Dec 7, 2017)

Animal Crossing 1 back on the Gamecube. I remember getting it along with GTA Vice City and Metroid Prime around Christmas 2002. I was hooked and played whenever I was tired of playing Metroid Prime or GTA lol


----------



## SoraDeathEater (Dec 7, 2017)

The GameCube AC was my first. I was very young though  But I LOVED connecting my game boy to my GameCube to play on the island c: (there was an Island right o.o) My mother was the one who actually got the game.. she originally got it for herself but would show me how to play c: I own a GameCube now but have yet to buy the game  I’ve owned every AC game except CF, and so far NL if my favorite.


----------



## Foreversacredx (Dec 8, 2017)

Wild world! Even though I wish I could go back and not delete my first ever town! :'(


----------



## Milksprain (Dec 10, 2017)

Wild World! I picked up a pre-owned copy a couple of years ago and never really got into it, because I didn't get the premise. Then New Leaf came out later and I fell in love.


----------



## Seashell (Dec 10, 2017)

Mine was New Leaf, sometime in 2013 or 2014.


----------



## SmokeyScout (Dec 11, 2017)

New Leaf for me. I remember watching my friend play the Gamecube version, but New Leaf was the one that introduced me to the series.


----------



## mythic (Dec 14, 2017)

so many memories ;--; 

i remember my first town -- I had weeds everywhere and even though I played for a long time I couldn't not figure out how to expand my house so I just had this pea sized house for like the whole game haha

i also had city folk on the wii which was a ton of fun as well -- I always loved the town plaza idea from that game and the guy you could buy a balloon from sometimes c:


----------



## John Wick (Dec 18, 2017)

When I bought WW, I turned off without saving. I'd only just started, and was greeted by Resetti. 

I had no idea who this obnoxious freak was. Telling me to type I'M A LOSER, etc. 
He wouldn't shut up. 

I was screaming back at him, and said to my kid, 'HELP, I can't make it stop!!!!!!!!' 

It was the worst gaming experience. O_O

My kid googled it, and found that Resetti wasn't some glitch, and I decided to give WW another go. ^_^


----------



## Ookami (Dec 26, 2017)

The first Animal Crossing game I played was Wild World. I got it for christmas when I was 11 or something, and I remember being so hooked on it that my mom had to take my DS from me. I was so angry at her for that. xD


----------



## OneYearChallenge2018 (Dec 30, 2017)

Gamecube, even though it was severely outdated when I played it (CF was out)


----------



## mintmaple (Dec 30, 2017)

The first Animal Crossing game I played was Animal Crossing: Wild World back in 2009. One of my school friends (who I was close to back then...wow I was so young~) told me about it and I thought why not buy it, that was the same year I had bought my white DSi (in which broke in late 2010 and I got my first cosmos black 3DS in 2011 to replace it.)

I played Wild World from 2009 to 2011. Then in 2013 I bought New Leaf and in July 2013 I bought a second-hand Gamecube and immediately purchased Animal Crossing GCN from eBay. In 2015 I bought a second-hand Wii (I never owned a Wii, whereas pretty much everyone else did when they were kids!) and I bought City Folk from a game-trading shop. 

I bought Happy Home Designer in October 2015 and downloaded Pocket Camp on my iPhone on 22nd November this year 

I have never played Animal Crossing Amiibo Festival because I don't own a Wii U and I haven't played the original Animal Forest on Nintendo 64.


----------



## Marte (Dec 30, 2017)

Wild World!
I was sooo obsessed, and I'm even more obsessed now, hehe


----------



## leohyrule (Dec 31, 2017)

My first one was the gamecube one, and I recently found the memory card with Rover on it on my dresser in my room with no idea how it got there  I remember having Lucky and Ribbot, and that's all. It seems so different and ancient compared to Wild World and New leaf with the way the camera zoomed to different parts and that weird hat you had to wear haha


----------



## LilyLynne (Jan 2, 2018)

My first one was the gamecube one. I got it when I was looking for a game my young daughter could play. We loved it and we played all the animal crossing games together.


----------



## broke (Jan 2, 2018)

I met Animal Crossing from New Leaf because after many years I was able to buy a portable console, and after I went deep into Nintendo's universe and games, I got to know the most current game in the franchise.
Since then I've played Wild Wolrd and City Folk, great games too. But I still prefer the New Leaf!


----------



## Slothicans (Jan 4, 2018)

.


----------



## Sherbet (Jan 4, 2018)

i don't really remember playing city folk too much (i usually just watched my sister play it) but it was the first animal crossing game i had. the only thing i do remember happening whenever i did play was resetti getting mad at me for not saving. man, resetti was a looot harsher in city folk than he is now in new leaf.


----------



## aericell (Jan 5, 2018)

Wild World was the first one I played. I'd go over to a friend's house in elementary and she'd lend me some of her games. I wasn't really familiar with other games outside of Pokemon and like... Nintendogs so I didn't really know what to do other than run outside and sleep on the bed.
New Leaf was the first one I owned though.


----------



## BlueBear (Jan 5, 2018)

Wild world!
I got it for Christmas when I was younger. I was instantly obsessed and played every game that followed it!
I?ve never played the Gamecube version though, but I?ve watched tonnes of videos on Youtube of other people playing it!


----------



## Lars (Jan 5, 2018)

it was New leaf for me


----------



## geekyeugene (Jan 26, 2018)

It's a funny story, actually. When I was a kid, my mom bought me Wild World not knowing what it was other than a game with cute animals since I had a major love for them (and still do) but at the time I was too young to understand the concept of the game and sadly gave up playing it. Thankfully when I was older, I played it and fell in love with Wild World. It was the best thing ever for me. I even had the guide book! I would time travel a lot just to go to special holidays or get specific items that were in the shops that I missed. It was and is still a great game and I still own it! I don't play it anymore because my life has been taken over with New Leaf, my boyfriend bought us both a copy on black Friday last year and we've been in love ever since.

I don't remember having a favorite villager or anything, I just remember loving the game and concept a lot. I wasn't as into Animal Crossing as I am now. Back then I didn't really know many villagers by name or if any AC games existed, I just loved running around my town and fishing.


----------



## Semperfudge (Jan 26, 2018)

Wild world was the first played and owned. I would dread to think what my town looks like now after so long


----------



## CyberAli3n (Jan 27, 2018)

My first Animal Crossing game was the Gamecube game, I'll never forget those days.I remember I would stay playing that game for hours and hours. I even used to wake up super early and play an hour before going to school. I got that game when I was in third grade and AC has been one of my favorite game series ever since.


----------



## honeyaura (Jan 27, 2018)

Wild World c:
Some of my favorite memories as a preteen would be in this game. I'd spend countless hours in bed with this game LOL. I'm surprised it wasn't the Gamecube version, I didn't even know it existed at the time. I had a Gamecube as my first own console, and I think that would've been awesome. But nonetheless, I'm glad that even over a decade later, I'm still a proud AC player; still never bored of it.


----------



## thisistian (Jan 27, 2018)

Wild World brings so much nostalgia


----------



## ToxiFoxy (Jan 27, 2018)

Mine was City Folk & whenever I replay it or just listen to the music it makes me feel so nostalgic & makes me want to cry.


----------



## Barnabus_i_am (Jan 28, 2018)

My first game was City Folk. It was so good! CF was one of my favorite Wii games ever, and was what got me into AC. I didn't really know about the other games until New Leaf was about to come out. Now NL is my favorite, but I'll always remember CF as my first AC.


----------



## Dormire (Feb 2, 2018)

My first game was Wild World. I had Tangy...uh and I can't remember the rest. Oops!


----------



## Reu_reu (Feb 4, 2018)

Played was definitely gamecube while first owned City Folk. Then progressed to purchase them all


----------



## AndroGhostX (Feb 18, 2018)

ACWW: So many memories with that game! I think the first time I played it was back in 2008 xD


----------



## carp (Feb 19, 2018)

let's go to the city :]


----------



## CaptainCrunch (Feb 19, 2018)

My first game was New Leaf, however I wish I played the earlier games beforehand. I'm so used to New Leaf that now I can't play the older games without feeling lost


----------



## pidge (Feb 20, 2018)

I played Wild World for almost 7 dedicated years before I got New Leaf, but I also played a bit of CF in between that!


----------



## Hat' (Feb 20, 2018)

I first played WW but not for too long because I got some other games I played more than this.

But when I got my Wii and CF I started to play for years on it, I even started to go on some forums to have free unorderables just to feel powerful.


----------



## Ghostkid (Feb 24, 2018)

My first was New leaf. I now love animal crossing (New leaf anyways)


----------

